

A better alternative to the Heroku add-ons listing - dbinsights
http://addons-catalog.herokuapp.com

======
neilmiddleton
All I want is a simple single column list of addons. For instance, the
official page has a weird two column thing going on which makes it hard to
parse mentally when you're quickly trying to find a specific add-on.

This new attempt doesn't seem to fix my biggest gripe with the whole system
(and in the grand scale of things, that's a pretty small gripe)

------
raphinou
Are these all official heroku add-ons? I didn't find a way to suggest an
addition to the list. So here it is: <http://wekkars.com> Not really an heroku
addition, but a service to keep your website responsive. (disclaimer: I'm
involved in Wekkars)

~~~
namidark
You really only need that on the free tier, when 2+ web workers are used 1 at
least is always kept around to respond quickly.

------
namidark
Awesome concept, love the ratings and comments, hopefully they can make
something like this happen on their end

------
karl_freeman
Its not looking too swell my end <http://cl.ly/FRWh>

~~~
dbinsights
Sorry about that, seems like I'm having heroku/rails asset pipeline issues.
Sure doesn't help get my point across.

~~~
jsavimbi
Why don't you add a thanks to Heroku for hosting their images for you?

------
mfourcade
Love it!

Reviews of my peers are great inputs to validate my interest with add-ons!

------
jsavimbi
Nice try, but you've only copied their design, removed the polish and added a
bunch of unnecessary bollocks to the thing.

Also, people need to read the content, hence their visit to the site. If
you're going to insist on using a dark background, at least make the text as
bright as possible and remove the text shadow.

~~~
namidark
It looks fine to me and is as readable as the text on heroku itself

~~~
jsavimbi
> as readable as the text on heroku

Not exactly a paragon a legibility.

If you're going to pick a dark background, choose a color for the text that
will actually contrast and be legible for the widest audience possible, not a
shadowed, slightly lighter version of the background.

In essence, this "alternative" does absolutely nothing to improve upon
Heroku's version. It's also worse.

~~~
dbinsights
My point has nothing to do with background color and legibility ; the design
is an unmodified Bootswatch theme (<http://bootswatch.com/>). The point is
about features ; the current listing on Heroku contains 78 addons. You have to
read each name and short description to possibly find what you are looking for
and once you have found the 2 or 3 matching options you have no way to know
what people think of them. Hence search, tags, reviews and ratings which is
the point of this little project.

~~~
jsavimbi
> My point has nothing to do with background color and legibility

If you build something that people can't use, you've wasted your time. That
search box on the left is useless unless someone a) understands how Heroku
works and b) knows what they're looking for in the first place. Reviews?
Ratings? I guess they work for Hotscripts.

Heroku add-ons are for people who already understand the architecture of their
app, not necessarily some guy looking to add something on for the sake of it,
hence the obvious pricing. You have to know the audience.

~~~
dbinsights
I entirely agree with you. This catalog is meant for people who understand how
Heroku works. And if you don't know what you're looking for you wouldn't use
the search field but rather the tags (and if you do know you want mongodb for
instance, it's easier to type it in the search field and hit enter). As for
reviews and ratings, your guess is as good as mine, but they are definitely a
common trait of marketplaces.

